# New Project. 19?? Scrambler 500



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

A guy gave me this bike a year ago or so, I then moved off so i never went and picked it up . So now i am back in the area , so i asked around i was told he let it go to the scrap yard well my buddy bought a bike from him a 1997 Xplorer 500 and i saw my frame sitting back in the weeds so i asked i said man u still got that bike u gave me he said yeah . people have wanted it but i gave it to you so i kept my word friday im going to pick it up and start a complete rebuild im building it for my girl so frame will be hot pink plastics will be Black and pink LED accent lights around on it .. cant wait ..


----------

